# Angelfish Laying Eggs



## GC128 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey I just noticed that my Angelfish is laying hundreds of eggs in my tank. One problem though... we've had this Angelfish for about a year *by itself*. Assuming this one is a female, there was no male to fertilize her. Does the male fertilize the eggs outside of the female or could they have been fertilized inside of her since we got her about a year ago until the time was right? (We just started feeding her occasional frozen bloodworms and the water quality has improved as well.) If the eggs aren't already fertilized, should I go and buy a few angelfish in hopes of getting a male to fertilize them?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

maybe you can find something *in here*

what color are the eggs, if i remeber right amber color ones are fertilized and white ones

are not


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

now i know if you go get the angel that is picking on the others thats how i got my male all i gotta do is get another and will they kill anything thats with them


----------



## GC128 (Aug 15, 2004)

The eggs are clear. I don't know if they've changed colors, I don't want to disturb her because I read that they'll eat their eggs if they feel threatened.


----------



## GC128 (Aug 15, 2004)

Okay cool. I may take a trip to the pet store tomorrow and try to pick out a male. I called Petsmart... the lady didn't really know about it but she said that I should try picking up a male to fertilize the eggs. I'm just wondering why the fish would lay the eggs if she knows there's no other male in the tank... I guess fish aren't that intelligent though. I've had her a while but this is the first time I noticed eggs.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

a lot of female cichlids lay eggs for no apparent reason, even if there isnt a male.

good luck


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

either shes telling you she wants a mate or shes practing


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> a lot of female cichlids lay eggs for no apparent reason, even if there isnt a male.
> 
> good luck


 Yup.







I had a female RD do that a few weeks back.


----------

